# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  اشکال در نصب کامپوننت در دلفی

## mosharecat

من در دلفی  XE 6 کامپوننت DPF.Android.Native.Components.v2.8.1 (برای فارسی نویسی در فایر مانکی اندرویید ) نصب کردم و با موفقیت نصب کردم که یه باتون میزارم رو فرم (فایرمانکی برای موبایل) موقع اجرا خطای : DPF.Android.BaseControl.dcu  در مسیر پروژه پیدا نشد رو میده موقعی هم که اون فایل dcu رو در مسیر پروژه کپی میکنم پیغام خطای زیر رو میدهد.



در ضمن ویندوزم 64 بیتی هستش و یه کامپوننت دیگه هم نصب کردم دقیقا همینجوری خطا داد و ربطی
 به کامپوننت ندارد. خواهشمند است راهنمایی بفرمایین مرسی ....

----------


## BORHAN TEC

با سلام، 



> موقعی هم که اون فایل dcu رو در مسیر پروژه کپی میکنم پیغام خطای زیر رو میدهد.


نصب کامپوننت های DPF نکات مختلفی داره که حتماً باید راهنمای نصب اون رو که در فایل Install.txt وجود داره بخونید و طبق اون عملیات نصب رو انجام بدین.



> یه کامپوننت دیگه هم نصب کردم دقیقا همینجوری خطا داد و ربطی به کامپوننت ندارد.


اصلاً نیازی نیست که فایلها رو توی پوشه برنامه کپی کنید. کافیه که مسیر پوشه ای که این یونیتها درونش وجود داره رو به دلفی معرفی کنید. برای این کار به منوی Tools رفته و Options رو انتخاب کنید و طبق عکس ضمیمه شده عمل کنید.
موفق باشید...

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

اگر هم نشد فایلت رو در مسیر جایی که کامپیوننت رو داشتی ذخیره کن و وقتی که کامپایل کردی همون جا برات فایل apk تولید می شه .
برای ذخیره هم باید از save as project استفاده کنی.
هر وقت هم تغییراتی می دهی باز هم باید در مسیر کامپوننتت ذخیره کنی تا پیغام خطا ندهد.

----------

